

Are You An Entrepreneur? - mollylynn
http://www.infochachkie.com/are-you-an-entrepreneurial/

======
alanthonyc
Nice article, and I agree.

I think I could summarize it this way though: if you're spending time thinking
about _how to become an "entrepreneur"_ , then you probably aren't one.

